# Hi From New Jersey!!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I've been a little chicken to post, especially since we didn't actually have an Outback yet......but......WE GOT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep, she's a 2003 28BHS and I am over the moon about it! We have wanted one for the longest time and held out until the cash was there and the price was right! We pick it up next week sometime and, I swear, I just might find a campground within the 97 miles to try it out! To say we are excited about our new chance at adventure is an understatement.

I have read just about every post and response on here and already feel like one of the gang. We are really looking forward to meeting some of you and joining in some of the fun that I have read about. I'm so glad I found you all. And I'm in total envy over some of the things you drive and pull with them! Congratulations!

Mike and I live in the same town we grew up in, just about 40 minutes from the Jersey shore or Delaware Bay. Our kids...Michael, 14, Taylor, 12, and Dillon, 8..don't know what to think of all this just yet. We've assured them the electronics can come with them and this in no way is "roughing it". We are going to start with short trips since the "ARE WE THERE YET?!?!" can get on my last nerve before we hit the next county. Our Keeshond, Noah, is up for anything, so he'll probably be packed and ready to go before the rest of us.

Since I'm in South Jersey, I'm up for suggestions as to where the great campgrounds are on the East coast and what are some absolute MUSTS for out first trip. Anything I can do or bring to make our weekend heavenly would be appreciated!!!

Once again, I am so glad I found you all! Wish us luck!

Michele


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!!! You are going to love your Outback and all the adventures, too!

Hm, musts on making the trip heavenly include a nice big package of hershey's chocolate bars, a biiiig bag of marshmallows (we like the Jet Puffed brand, not those cheapies...LOL) and the economy sized box of graham crackers. Pack plenty of firewood and some good long handled marshmallow forks, too.







Now if you are really wanting the ultimate good time, then you'll need some pie irons, cheap white bread, butter or margarine, and the pie filling of your choice. Again, pack plenty of firewood...
















Have fun, and happy camping!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't forget the crock pot so you can all enjoy the fun and dinner be ready when you are. Enjoy your new camper and happy camping.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! And come out to the Gettysburg Rally!!...............

I travel through your neck of the woods on our way to Sea Isle to the beach house.............


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome from the other end of the state









John


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Congrats!!! And come out to the Gettysburg Rally!!...............
> 
> I travel through your neck of the woods on our way to Sea Isle to the beach house.............


BEACH HOUSE??? WOW!!!!! I know who we're going to see at the beach!! We were faithful to Ocean City until we wanted a more peaceful scene, so we usually end up at Strathmere. In cidentally, they have a small, but AWESOME campground directly across from the beach. I always envied those who could spray off before heading home in the car.....

Sea Isle is just beautiful! Been there many times....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Congrats!!! And come out to the Gettysburg Rally!!...............
> 
> I travel through your neck of the woods on our way to Sea Isle to the beach house.............


BEACH HOUSE??? WOW!!!!! I know who we're going to see at the beach!! We were faithful to Ocean City until we wanted a more peaceful scene, so we usually end up at Strathmere. In cidentally, they have a small, but AWESOME campground directly across from the beach. I always envied those who could spray off before heading home in the car.....

Sea Isle is just beautiful! Been there many times...

Gettyburg sounded great, but we're actually staying in Ocean City that week (reserved and paid for BEFORE the OB came!). BTW, we want to stay in Lancaster the first weekend we get the camper. Any great CG around there that you know of?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Welcome Jersey and also from the other end.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! I totally understand your excitement..........we're just a few weeks ahead of you in this 'new world' - we waited for the right moment to buy our camper and have already been on 2 trips and headed for our 3rd tomorrow. I LOVE IT







- we haven't regretted a moment. Get ready for some fun!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll echo what everybody else said... *WELCOME!!!* Always nice to see a new member, especially from NJ! There are several CG in Lancaster. Depending on what you're looking for. "Spring Gulch Resort CG," in my opinion, has some real nice wooded sites, but is somewhat removed from the shopping/entertainment. There are others closer "Old Mill Stream," & "Roamers" but they tend to be more open field camping and closer to busier roads. I'm sure others can suggest more CG's that they liked, but these are a few I knew about. Good luck!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

If you pick it up next week (week of April 20th) we will be at Hickory Run near Denver and just off the PA turnpike a couple of miles (Reading exit) in Lancaster County. They have an annual Bull Roast every year that weekend (April 24-26).

Other Campgrounds near Lancaster:

Oak Creek
Lake in Wood - we were there over Easter
Sun Valley
Spring Gulch - would have to visit Shady Maple if you stay there
Old Mill Stream

Just to name a few.

Congrats! Hope to see you out there soon,

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww....there are so many of us from NJ that I feel like family already! As we speak the OB is on her way home!!!!! After I fluff her up a bit, I'll take a pic of us all together...don't mind the gleam from our teeth....we just can't stop smiling.

And thanks everyone for making me feel so welcomed.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have not been on for a long time. but I just seen that someone else is going to be at hickory run cg next week. We are also heading there for the weekend. I think we are down by the lake. dw made plans I just drive. We'll have to look for you. John.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the SHADY MAPLE....it makes me happy. In fact we went their last Saturday as we were camping in Lancaster PA. Its even programmed in my GPS.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you need a GPS to find Shady Maple, you re still a rookie.......lol

The store downstairs is almost as dangerous for the wallet as the restaurant









John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Congrats!!! And come out to the Gettysburg Rally!!...............
> 
> I travel through your neck of the woods on our way to Sea Isle to the beach house.............


BEACH HOUSE??? WOW!!!!! I know who we're going to see at the beach!! We were faithful to Ocean City until we wanted a more peaceful scene, so we usually end up at Strathmere. In cidentally, they have a small, but AWESOME campground directly across from the beach. I always envied those who could spray off before heading home in the car.....

Sea Isle is just beautiful! Been there many times....
[/quote]

I wish it was "mine all mine".........but a Family Place (but we do have unlimited Access)..............But big and comfy.....we are fortunate to have it!! We are at the south end (Townsends Inlet) Very Quite and quaint........been going there since i was a kid...........very family friendly and Quiet on our end of the island







we love strathmere ...............You buy or long term lease those sites in Strathmere........Great BAr on the bay down the road from the Deauville .....called Twisties...........used to only be open a couple weekends a yar, but is now open all summer...........


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> I love the SHADY MAPLE....it makes me happy. In fact we went their last Saturday as we were camping in Lancaster PA. Its even programmed in my GPS.


Is it possible to drive by and miss it????


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I'm pretty much in your backyard (~20 minutes from Philly in SJ)! And, our first OB was an 02 28BHS!

Enjoy the new camper!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Congrats!!! And come out to the Gettysburg Rally!!...............
> 
> I travel through your neck of the woods on our way to Sea Isle to the beach house.............


Gettyburg sounded great, but we're actually staying in Ocean City that week (reserved and paid for BEFORE the OB came!). BTW, we want to stay in Lancaster the first weekend we get the camper. Any great CG around there that you know of?
[/quote]

We like
Jellystone
Lake in wood
Spring Gulch
Eagles Peak
to name a few ......there are many!!


----------

